# vu-me digital photo ornament



## tinkerbell2 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just bought a Vu-Me digital Photo Ornament. Instructions say after connecting USB port to computer it would automatically install software. It does not. Is there a place to get a free download?
Thank You


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

The required software should have been supplied with it.
I've done a few checks but all the links I found for Vu-Me software are no longer valid (websites taken down).


----------



## shoowan (Nov 24, 2011)

so there is no way ton make it functional?


----------



## banditdog76 (Dec 21, 2011)

http://vume.senario.com/ Try this link. It worked for my Picture This! Digital Ornament.


----------



## Bismuth (Dec 28, 2011)

My wife got one of these for Christmas but CD was missing.

Looks like the Senario company no longer has that software on their website. I hunted around and finally found this software for a "1.8 inch Digital Photo Album" at this website: http://www.mscustomercare.com

This is a different product but the chip inside must be the same because it works fine. Direct link to download is: http://www.mscustomercare.com/forms/1.8 Inch Photo Viewer Software.zip

*ALWAYS* be careful when downloading software from a website you are not familiar with (in fact - always be careful always!). In this case, I installed this software on an old spare computer with up-to-date antivirus software and checked for viruses. As far as I can tell, this software is safe.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The software is probably right there on the device, but Windows is (thankfully) configured to not automatically run a program when a USB device is connected. Open Computer/My Computer and look for a drive letter for the device. Open it, and install the software.


----------

